# EX UNITAS GOLD includes US, Canadian & Latin American warships



## CougarKing (25 Apr 2009)

Just an update:



> *12 nations open naval warfare exercises off Florida*
> AP
> 
> By RON WORD, Associated Press Writers Ron Word, Associated Press Writers – Mon Apr 20, 10:43 pm ET
> ...


*


   *


----------



## CougarKing (25 Apr 2009)

_090423-G-6464J-016 ATLANTIC OCEAN (April 23, 2009) Maritime forces from Argentina, Brazil, Canada, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador, Germany, Mexico, Peru, The United States and Uruguay sail in formation during UNITAS Gold, the 50th iteration of the annual multi-national maritime exercise to increase interoperability among participating navies. (U.S. Coast Guard photo by Petty Officer Seth Johnson/Released) _


----------



## CougarKing (17 May 2009)

090429-N-2821G-139 ATLANTIC OCEAN (April 29, 2009) A Mexican BO-105 Bolkow helicopter fires 2.75 inch high-explosive rockets at the ex-USS Connolly (DD 979) during the sinking exercise portion of UNITAS Gold. This year marks the 50th iteration of UNITAS, a multinational exercise that provides opportunities for participating nations to increase their collective ability counter illicit maritime activities that threaten regional stability. Participating countries are Brazil, Canada, Chile, Colombia, Ecuador, Germany, Mexico, Peru, U.S. and Uruguay. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Alan Gragg/Released)


----------

